# Skip tooth chain...master link?



## guzziworksman (Nov 25, 2020)

Can someone educate me on skip tooth chains? I'm cleaning up an X53 - and the chain, which appears in good condition, was supplied off the bike. And without a master link. I have a master link for a more modern (non-skip tooth ...1/2" X 1/8"...terminology?) that won't work. What do I do? And where can I get it? Appreciate some advice here. T




hanks. I'm a bit new to older bikes. I've pictured the chain, in its entirety.


----------



## morton (Nov 26, 2020)

I see them listed from time to time in the parts for sale  section.  For quicker action you may want to post in wanted section.  Not rare or expensive.


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Nov 26, 2020)

Plenty of these on eBay. Diamond #61 master link. (Skip tooth master link)


----------



## the tinker (Nov 26, 2020)

Send me your address, I'll mail you one. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 26, 2020)

Hello stay safe! @Krakatoa have some here at the parts section! Good luck


----------

